# A reader took photo of my thriller novel at the Vatican



## Khaled Talib (Sep 28, 2014)

The story of Incognito is about a former British SAS commando who leads a team - a French girl and an American - to find the Pope who is missing. And what luck when someone sent me a picture of my book cover from the heart of the story. Made my day.



















Best wishes
Khaled


----------

